# PRS Mark Holcomb SVN for 2020



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2019)

PRS finally announced 2 new MH SVN's for 2020. His usual "Brisket Burst" and a Natural Walnut top. I dig that natural model and might have to get it on this.

https://www.prsguitars.com/index.php/electrics/model/se_mark_holcomb_svn_2020


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks appreciably better without the waterfall of barf quilt top.


----------



## stratrg (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not going to trade in my standard SVN, but if I was still looking I'd get that natural one in a heartbeat. my S2 standard is the satin model and it just feels amazing. I'll keep an eye out for that natural one to try it out (if I dare...)


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 15, 2019)

man with these and the SE Hollowbodies...
SE's are officially over 1000 dollars.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> man with these and the SE Hollowbodies...
> SE's are officially over 1000 dollars.



Well you have to consider the alternative...HB Core model is around $4k and any other core model for that matter is pushing $3k+.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 15, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> man with these and the SE Hollowbodies...
> SE's are officially over 1000 dollars.


Could be worse, the newest Indo-Strandbergs are approaching $3k. 


It looks like PRS are also making the Dusty Waring CE into a standard model (instead of just limited edition) with a couple of additional finishes. Wonder what effect it will have on the retail price?


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 15, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Could be worse, the newest Indo-Strandbergs are approaching $3k.
> 
> 
> It looks like PRS are also making the Dusty Waring CE into a standard model (instead of just limited edition) with a couple of additional finishes. Wonder what effect it will have on the retail price?



Oh damn! To be honest, I'm more interested in this than the SE7. I wonder if the price will be cheaper or the same.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah those DWs are nice. Love the sunburst one in the promo photo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

As much as I normally like walnut, that looks boring af. I guess I was smart holding out and never grabbing a Waring because that blue burst is HNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## JD27 (Oct 15, 2019)

Might have to grab a walnut model. Been wanting a 26.5” 7 and this is perfect. Other than changing the Nut and adding locking tuners, the 6 string version is great.


----------



## SJShinn (Oct 15, 2019)

If the Holcomb SVN were 25.5" I'd jump on it like a motherfucker! The blueburst Waring though.... my bank account might be in danger!


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 15, 2019)

They are $1029 USD, up for preorder on CME.

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/pages/paul-reed-smith-2020-models-at-chicago-music-exchange?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=New+Heritage,+New+PRS,+and+Pedals+to+Save+you+Space+on+That+Board!&utm_campaign=New+Arrivals+20191015


----------



## mpexus (Oct 15, 2019)

https://www.thomann.de/gb/prs_dw_ce_24_floyd_waring_burst.htm

2600€


Wonder if they could not had put the original German FR... this is not a 1k guitar.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 15, 2019)

I probably wouldn't buy based on the scale length being so long, but that walnut one really does look nice.


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 15, 2019)

Really stoked to see the Dustie model getting a proper release.
I imagine that both limited runs went really well.


----------



## Avedas (Oct 16, 2019)

Natural looks slick af. Hope some come here to try one out


----------



## Anquished (Oct 16, 2019)

Finally!

But now I don't know whether to get the Holcomb Burst or the Walnut. 

Also those Dustie CE's look pretty sweet.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Oct 16, 2019)

It's a lottery with the burst I guess. When the 6 string version came out, I saw several pictures and videos with very pleasing and nice tops that were nothing like the "stock" one, if you know what I mean. And the price is pretty good I guess. Big part of it are the signature pickups which are really good in my opinion, I really liked them. Eh now I kinda regret getting a strandy because I was waiting for this to came out. So based on my experience with the 6 string ver. I can totally recommend this axe and 26.5" scale is a really nice touch.
You can't really go wrong with the signatures from Periphery guys. Well, unless it's an Invective..


----------



## TimmyPage (Oct 17, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> It's a lottery with the burst I guess. When the 6 string version came out, I saw several pictures and videos with very pleasing and nice tops that were nothing like the "stock" one, if you know what I mean.



High end PRS' have some of the most gorgeous tops I've seen, but their less expensive models tend to be a bit hit or miss. We had one of the most amazing Holcomb tops in my local shop but I missed out on it, and all the ones I've seen since have been kinda bland. 

It's interesting to use the 'compare' on Sweetwater to see just how varied the colours and wood quality are.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Oct 18, 2019)

Good choice on the Walnut finish. Too bad they didn't ditch the tacky gleaming white binding. It throws off the rest of the dark aesthetics, like a business suit with white tube socks.


----------



## Zanmato86 (Oct 18, 2019)

On my Holcomb 6 string, the binding yellowed very quickly. It yellowed in a positive way though, similar to Gibson binding. Made it look even better in my opinion.


----------



## Ji Sung (Oct 20, 2019)

Holy shit, I'm the first comment in that video. The walnut looks sexy though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 14, 2019)

PSA: Brian's Guitars just got some Holcomb 7s in stock


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 14, 2019)

Whats the consensus on the SE quality? I'm not really that familiar with PRS.

Cause that walnut Holcomb might just have my name on it. Only thing I'd want to do with it is put some black locking tuners on it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 14, 2019)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Whats the consensus on the SE quality? I'm not really that familiar with PRS.
> 
> Cause that walnut Holcomb might just have my name on it. Only thing I'd want to do with it is put some black locking tuners on it.


SEs are very solidly built and pretty high quality for the price point they usually occupy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 14, 2019)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Whats the consensus on the SE quality? I'm not really that familiar with PRS.
> 
> Cause that walnut Holcomb might just have my name on it. Only thing I'd want to do with it is put some black locking tuners on it.



I haven't played many Indonesian PRS SE's but every Korean SE I've played has been a very solid build.

I don't know if all of them are Indo, but I know some of the Holcomb SVN's are Indo, and from what I've heard they are on-par with the Korean versions.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 16, 2019)

Protestheriphery said:


> Good choice on the Walnut finish. Too bad they didn't ditch the tacky gleaming white binding. It throws off the rest of the dark aesthetics, like a business suit with white tube socks.



This, and the pickup rings. I jumped when I read walnut but to be honest it looks incredibly boring.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2020)

I wonder if this is still going to be released given the recent issues with Mark?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 14, 2020)

buy these fast


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I wonder if this is still going to be released given the recent issues with Mark?



I don't see why not? Even with that happening they probably had the line manufactured and everything. Also Mark never left the band, just taking off to deal with personal issues. 

But is there any word whats going on?


----------



## BTS (Jan 14, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I wonder if this is still going to be released given the recent issues with Mark?


Issues?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

BTS said:


> Issues?



Mark has been sitting out live shows since November due to undisclosed reasons.

EDIT: Uh, nevermind. Pretty intense reasons.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see why not? Even with that happening they probably had the line manufactured and everything. Also Mark never left the band, just taking off to deal with personal issues.
> 
> But is there any word whats going on?





BTS said:


> Issues?



Head over to the tail of the Periphery Megathread. Mark has a bit of a potential PR nightmare on his hands...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

Vyn said:


> Head over to the tail of the Periphery Megathread. Mark has a bit of a potential PR nightmare on his hands...



I just caught that.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just caught that.




Yeah. It's certainly possible these may never see the light of day


----------



## austinjhnsn (Jan 15, 2020)

I truly doubt they will discontinue these over something purely personal. Guy fucked up but its got nothing to do with his music career and it shouldn't.


----------



## akinari (Jan 15, 2020)

austinjhnsn said:


> I truly doubt they will discontinue these over something purely personal. Guy fucked up but its got nothing to do with his music career and it shouldn't.



Yeah, I don't think PRS is going to cheat one of their most popular artists out of a sig.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 15, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I wonder if this is still going to be released given the recent issues with Mark?


Sweetwater has already sold a few of the Holcomb burst models already from what I’ve seen. Plus they already have the walnut versions in stock.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 15, 2020)

Mattykoda said:


> Sweetwater has already sold a few of the Holcomb burst models already from what I’ve seen. Plus they already have the walnut versions in stock.



Ah k, answers that question then. Might see if I can try one when they make their way over here.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 16, 2020)

Drop the sig altogether? I doubt it.

Drop his name from the guitar? More than likely.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2020)

PRS is still selling the John Mayer sig and that dude has said outright racist shit as WELL as being a fuckin creep about women, I seriously doubt they're gonna drop Mark over some bad personal decisions


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 16, 2020)

Exactly how has poor relationship management tainted his professional reputation? More importantly, why would a guitar company have anything to do with the very personal affairs of adults? He isn't involved in any controversy involving any kind of ill intended remarks or actions directed at vulnerable groups, he has not committed a crime, exactly what is people's reasoning here? Did he fuck up? Yes. Is it anyone's business other than the people involved? Nope.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 17, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> PRS is still selling the John Mayer sig and that dude has said outright racist shit as WELL as being a fuckin creep about women, I seriously doubt they're gonna drop Mark over some bad personal decisions


Mayer + PRS relationship started after John stopped being a dick, to be fair


----------



## Nicki (Jan 17, 2020)

Fred the Shred said:


> Exactly how has poor relationship management tainted his professional reputation? More importantly, why would a guitar company have anything to do with the very personal affairs of adults? He isn't involved in any controversy involving any kind of ill intended remarks or actions directed at vulnerable groups, he has not committed a crime, exactly what is people's reasoning here? Did he fuck up? Yes. Is it anyone's business other than the people involved? Nope.



Given PRS' company values, it won't surprise me if they drop his name from the product, but not the product itself. That being said, there's a very small subset of the guitar community that knows about the situation and would let it influence their decision to purchase the sig which would have very little impact on PRS' bottom line. So, there's a very real possibility that the whole thing won't impact his deal with PRS at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

The dude had a consensual relationship with someone not his wife, simple cheating, he didn't diddle an 8 year old or hit a family of four while illegal street racing. 

The only thing actually threatening endorsements is sitting out from playing, which I doubt is long term.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The dude had a consensual relationship with someone not his wife, simple cheating, he didn't diddle an 8 year old or hit a family of four while illegal street racing.
> 
> The only thing actually threatening endorsements is sitting out from playing, which I doubt is long term.



consent through manipulation isn’t exactly what I’d call the truest sense of consent. 

I don’t really feel one way or another about this in terms of endorsements. At the end of the day they’re companies, IF a company held its values so highly that it said “look it’s not okay we’re dropping you” then you can’t knock them. Bad business perhaps. It it’s within their discretion. Mark makes them money and people will either not care or forget about this eventually.

They still endorsed people in the 80s...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> consent through manipulation isn’t exactly what I’d call the truest sense of consent.
> 
> I don’t really feel one way or another about this in terms of endorsements. At the end of the day they’re companies, IF a company held its values so highly that it said “look it’s not okay we’re dropping you” then you can’t knock them. Bad business perhaps. It it’s within their discretion. Mark makes them money and people will either not care or forget about this eventually.
> 
> They still endorsed people in the 80s...



I guess I'm just not intimately (no pun) acquainted with the situation enough to call him a rapist.

I'm just saying, folks acting like his career is over is fairly over the top given what artists have "gotten away with" over the years.


----------



## The Mirror (Jan 17, 2020)

If we were still in the 80s and Periphery was some Glam Metal band this whole business wouldn't even been worth a news.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 17, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess I'm just not intimately (no pun) acquainted with the situation enough to call him a rapist.
> 
> I'm just saying, folks acting like his career is over is fairly over the top given what artists have "gotten away with" over the years.


Oh I’m certainly not insinuating that, that’s nothing to throw out there lightly. But from what I’ve seen Mark seems to have created a false set of circumstances to be with Yvette, hence consent through manipulation. It may have been a consenting relationship however built on the false reality that Mark was no longer with his wife.

Yea it’s the whole “cancel culture” thing, his career isn’t over if a brand takes a side they take a side and that is as much a business decision as a personal one.


For a brand like PRS it’s high moral stance to take when you sink that much money in to an artist so I doubt they’d take it at all.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 17, 2020)

I feel like the point being made here is that he did something that was morally wrong. It's not like he did anything illegal or something that can cause physical repercussion. Relationships should have nothing to do with his career or endorsements. That's between them and them only. I'd lose complete respect for any business that actually drops him over something that is completely personal.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 17, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> I feel like the point being made here is that he did something that was morally wrong. It's not like he did anything illegal or something that can cause physical repercussion. Relationships should have nothing to do with his career or endorsements. That's between them and them only. I'd lose complete respect for any business that actually drops him over something that is completely personal.



Exactly. Given what I've seen in the field, if known adultery / cheating was a criteria, you'd have some pretty damn barren artist rosters in some brands then...  It would be a rather silly move from PRS: whether one sees the deed as the ultimate evil or trivial is not what's at stake here, but rather the sheer hypocritical nature of coming forward as a corporation to ban the man from the roster as if he had burned a church with all the people inside or molested kids. It's a guitar company, not the Presbiterian Church.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2020)

Man I don't check this thread for a while and whhaaatttsss goinngggg onnnnnn


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Can we just keep drama in the other thread and talk about the product here? I am debating one of these but I don't know abotuthe bridge. I want to swap it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Can we just keep drama in the other thread and talk about the product here? I am debating one of these but I don't know abotuthe bridge. I want to swap it



I don't think there's anything wrong with the bridge. Same as the regular SVN right? I've set up a few and it's a decent piece.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 17, 2020)

Isn't that just a rather standard bridge like on the first SE 7's? It's a rather decent unit and it's pretty alright, really.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah I've used that bridge before. It's honestly not worth replacing as it's definitely decent. I still wish it was black from the start, never understood why they went with the darker chrome.


----------



## bulb (Jan 17, 2020)

Its funny, discussions like these kinda highlight just how out of touch sevenstring is with the MI industry.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 17, 2020)

bulb said:


> Its funny, discussions like these kinda highlight just how out of touch sevenstring is with the MI industry.


Which discussion? There's a few going on at once.


----------



## austinjhnsn (Jan 17, 2020)

I love the bridge, no issues there! The biggest issue w this guitar or really most of the SE's it seems, is the nut. Replace that with a nice graphtech or the USA PRS nut and you're good. Maybe even throw some locking tuners on.

Anyone wish they would start doing the satin finish on the Holomb burst color? I'd buy another one in a heartbeat solely based on that.


----------



## Anquished (Jan 21, 2020)

The bridge is pretty good, only thing I will say is if you plan on putting on REALLY thick strings (like .74 or above) you may have some issues with the lowest string saddle. I found that the string wouldn't sit on the "break point" of the saddle but sat right back where the string comes through the body. Sorry if none of that makes sense reading it...

I did want to check if the SE Baritones have the same saddles as they shipped stock with .68 as it's lowest string, but sold mine before I got my SVN.


----------



## btbg (Jan 26, 2020)

Anquished said:


> The bridge is pretty good, only thing I will say is if you plan on putting on REALLY thick strings (like .74 or above) you may have some issues with the lowest string saddle. I found that the string wouldn't sit on the "break point" of the saddle but sat right back where the string comes through the body. Sorry if none of that makes sense reading it...
> 
> I did want to check if the SE Baritones have the same saddles as they shipped stock with .68 as it's lowest string, but sold mine before I got my SVN.



My SVN already looks maxed out with the .64


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone know what the neck profile is like on this? or the thickness really

I wish they listed detailed specs like Schecter does


----------



## Bobski24 (Jan 31, 2020)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Anyone know what the neck profile is like on this? or the thickness really
> 
> I wish they listed detailed specs like Schecter does


I have the SE 24 7, the SVN and the Holcomb SVN. The 24 7 is nice smooth and thin, the SVN felt like a huge neck to me.. way thicker. Then the Holcomb svn came in and was perfect! Way thinner than the regular svn. slightly thicker than the 24 7, but barely noticable.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobski24 said:


> I have the SE 24 7, the SVN and the Holcomb SVN. The 24 7 is nice smooth and thin, the SVN felt like a huge neck to me.. way thicker. Then the Holcomb svn came in and was perfect! Way thinner than the regular svn. slightly thicker than the 24 7, but barely noticable.


Sweeeet. That's why I ditched my SE SVN. Good to know they have thinner necks on these.


----------



## Bobski24 (Jan 31, 2020)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Sweeeet. That's why I ditched my SE SVN. Good to know they have thinner necks on these.


It’s kinda annoying that they all have the “wide thin” neck, but all are very different.


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the SE 6-String with a matte finish and I played a 24 SVN (or SE SVN, is that a thing?) and I was really amazed by both.

Didn't have my hands on the holcomb SE 7, but I really really would love to get the one with the natural finish.

This is actually a guitar I would order without even testing it (if I had the money). Same for the Pro model from Misha,
or basically anything these guys bring, because everything I touched by them was awesome and I never heard too much bad stuff.

The only thing I don't like about the Holcomb models is the limitations on finishes, because PRS has so fricking awesome ones.


----------



## Bobski24 (Jan 31, 2020)

Krazy Kalle said:


> The only thing I don't like about the Holcomb models is the limitations on finishes, because PRS has so fricking awesome ones.




I bought the holcomb burst and somehow it felt a bit dull.. after seeing this video I had to switch it, so now the walnut finish is coming in soon! haha


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobski24 said:


> I bought the holcomb burst and somehow it felt a bit dull.. after seeing this video I had to switch it, so now the walnut finish is coming in soon! haha



I actually haven't touched the gloss finished ones, but my blue whale satin finish is amazing, never was a huge PRS fan until I got this in my hands and I love it. What also amazes me is how well the scale length works for lower tunings.

If you also don't like the Walnut one, hit me up if you want to trade it for a Jackson DKA 7 in satin white


----------



## Adieu (Jan 31, 2020)

Fred the Shred said:


> Exactly how has poor relationship management tainted his professional reputation? More importantly, why would a guitar company have anything to do with the very personal affairs of adults? He isn't involved in any controversy involving any kind of ill intended remarks or actions directed at vulnerable groups, he has not committed a crime, exactly what is people's reasoning here? Did he fuck up? Yes. Is it anyone's business other than the people involved? Nope.



Well, his PROFESSIONAL reputation...? LITERALLY

Because he couldn't keep it in his pants with someone at WORK, stirred drama, and derailed scheduled touring

If it were dramafree orgies with groupies, nobody would care


----------



## Vyn (Feb 2, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Well, his PROFESSIONAL reputation...? LITERALLY
> 
> Because he couldn't keep it in his pants with someone at WORK, stirred drama, and derailed scheduled touring
> 
> If it were dramafree orgies with groupies, nobody would care



The corporate workplace analogy for this would be a business working on a project (Periphery working on a tour) with an external client (Covert) and then shenanigans happening causing delays/cancellations in the project, for which people would actually get fired for. If I pulled that stunt in my work place I'd be out the door.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 2, 2020)

Vyn said:


> The corporate workplace analogy for this would be a business working on a project (Periphery working on a tour) with an external client (Covert) and then shenanigans happening causing delays/cancellations in the project, for which people would actually get fired for. If I pulled that stunt in my work place I'd be out the door.


Of course, but everyone's workplace is different though. Funny enough in my business (post-production) this actually happens more often then you would think. For the most part, no one really cares as long as it's kept between themselves.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 2, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> Of course, but everyone's workplace is different though. Funny enough in my business (post-production) this actually happens more often then you would think. For the most part, no one really cares as long as it's kept between themselves.



I guess it's Monday morning and I'm grumpy about different workplaces and different workplace standards haha. Time for a coffee.


----------

